# Neighbour's Pocket Watch



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc464/geardrivencams/WP_20140909_003.jpg' alt='WP_20140909_003.jpg'>Hi.....I am a bit of a watch nut but I have a very limited knowledge of pocket watches............if this works this time you should see some pics of my neighbours granddads pocket watch................can anyone tell me anything at all about the make, movement or any thing at all else about it ...cheers , Dave.


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

oh bugger ........I will try again to post the pics properly......


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

if you just paste the URLs ill sort it :thumbup:


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc464/geardrivencams/20140925_1908351.jpg' alt='20140925_1908351.jpg'>


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks thomasr but I have finally sorted it...!!!!.............well I am at a loss because I cannot see makers marks or anything.........hopefully you pocket watch guys will know.....


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The hallmark dates it to 1916 - Birmingham Assay Office.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

might be some marks under the dust cover?


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

I am afraid that the marks under the dust cover are the same as the ones on the outer cover.......but under a loupe and underneath the five digit numbers is stamped W B and under that the letter V.....if this helps in identifying the piece....is there a reason a pocket watch from this era would not have any makers marks..????...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Silversmith William Bullock made watch cases in Cherry Street, Coventry, around the period of your watch - quite possibly him.


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info will fly....


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My pleasure!

Will


----------

